# Strange Things...



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I actually saw this thing on TV, on one of those Home Expo things where they show new things for your home. Very cool idea... Just not really functional (for the fish, or the aquarist, though. :? (Kinda like 'em coffee-table aquariums and all...)


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

..still waiting for the toilet version...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Really cool but not functional


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how do u scrup alfea and vacum?


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*Wellll....*

Actually, this _could_ be functional, if the tap water was permanently set at the same temperature of the tank (so it doesn't shock the fish on the other side)... I figured those two white disks were plugs where you do feeding and maintenence ;p
Then again, those little spaces are a little too small for maneuvering a gravel vac and/or net... hrm... maybe if the top-sides opened up as panels, instead?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hmm. I dont know about that one


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

The two things on the top is how you access it. The price tag is $5,500


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I bet it would look dirty after a while, especially with goldfish in it... Some other, not-so-messy fish could go. I better stick with the old-fashioned tanks.


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry but I don't think you guy's have very much imagination.
Shock the fish ?? how much water do you plan on running at one time?
Not everyone vacuum's thier tank's, I would like to see the air supply and filter though. I havn't scrubbed agea in GOD know's how long in my Living room tank however I do take the pleco out every so often and salt it up for a week and do a 75% w/change.
I think it could be very functional if it had a raised area "Backsplash" with a filter and spot for air induction. Oh and not in a house with kids, We all know how they can be :roll: then again it might get them to brush more and more often.
maybe just a back splash tank of say 5 g with a handful of neons in it


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

I saw a coffee table one on ebay the other day for 400 dollars. Very functional actually. It holds about 40 gallons and if I understood correctly the whole top lifts off for maintenance! It was really cool!!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The problem is that the fish have no shelter, usually one side is covered. And you can't use soap or brush teeth in a sink like this.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

1KoidialDude @ Thu Apr 28 said:


> Sorry but I don't think you guy's have very much imagination.
> Shock the fish ?? how much water do you plan on running at one time?
> Not everyone vacuum's thier tank's,  I would like to see the air supply and filter though. I havn't scrubbed agea in GOD know's how long in my Living room tank however I do take the pleco out every so often and salt it up for a week and do a 75% w/change.
> I think it could be very functional if it had a raised area "Backsplash" with a filter and spot for air induction. Oh and not in a house with kids, We all know how they can be :roll: then again it might get them to brush more and more often.
> maybe just a back splash tank of say 5 g with a handful of neons in it


agreed


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

> The problem is that the fish have no shelter, usually one side is covered. And you can't use soap or brush teeth in a sink like this


I highly doubt the sink water drains into a fishtank like this. I think it probably drains into an actual drain and not the tank, leaving the tank water seperate from the waste water. If it does have the ability for the top to come off there is a possibility for it to work IF you can get cords in and out of the tank for an in tank filter/cirulation, and its not entirely sealed off from all oxygen.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I just realized how easy the water changes would be... Maybe it's not so bad an idea after all!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol....thats true!!!


----------



## Rory Bury (Apr 30, 2005)

It looks cool but i still dont think its very functional it must be quite noisy for the fish


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Fihfirst: i didn't think so, but when using soap and toothpaste the sink would become dirty, and become inpossible to clean because you couldn't use any heavy cleaners near a fishtank.


----------



## boroughmal (May 1, 2005)

Great idea, just put in a video reflector instead of fish. Will start saving my pennies for the mark 11 version
Regards 
www.fishkeepingsupplies.com
Aquarium and Fish Supply Tropical


----------

